# Gino Bacci in ospedale per grave malore, prognosi riservata



## Willy Wonka (13 Ottobre 2017)

Come riportato da Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter, Gino Bacci, storico ospite di Top Calcio, Telelombardia e Antenna 3, è stato ricoverato d'urgenza in ospedale per un grave malore. Attualmente è in prognosi riservata.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter, Gino Bacci, storico ospite di Top Calcio, Telelombardia e Antenna 3, è stato ricoverato d'urgenza in ospedale per un grave malore. Attualmente è in prognosi riservata.



L'ho sempre detestato, un altro che parlava di calcio senza seguirlo, nostalgico di quello che aveva visto quando era giovane e sempre ipercritico sui cambiamenti in questo sport.
Beh, detto questo gli auguro non sia nulla di grave.


----------

